# Xikar or Palio cutter?



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

Palio or Xikar Xi2/Xi3?


----------



## Chod (Aug 5, 2010)

Hrm, Why didnt you include the Xi1?

Xi1 is much better than the Xi2 from my experience.

Haven't used an Xi3 so therefore I'm abstaining from vote.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I first bought an X1 and about 6 months later a Palio. Didn't see any reason to stop using the X1 so that is still my cutter of choice. Mostly has to do with how it feels in my hand when I cut with it as opposed to the sharpness of the blades.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

Can't really vote as I've never used a Palio. Been using an Xi1 for about 4 years. Recently picked up an Xi3 to use while I sent in the Xi1 for sharpening. The Xi3 is a little heavier than the Xi1 but both function the same. I've heard Palios are just as reliable.

Next ideas for Polls:
Beads or Litter
CC or NC
Ford or Chevy
Mac or PC
Cat or Dog
Blonde or Brunette


----------



## Syner (Mar 7, 2010)

I own neither, but have used both. They both function about the same. Look at customer service to make your choice.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Palio has a more even cut. Xikar fits better in my pocket. That's why I own both...

BTW, both have excellent customer service.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Palio all the way!:laser:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Palio...

Scan the hundreds of posts here of people who have sent back a Xikar to have it fixed vs. a Palio.

Customer service of both are great, although I believe some people mistake a _great company policy_ as _great customer service _sometimes. Just because a company's policy is to take everything back & exchange it, doesn't mean they have great customer service. It means they have a policy that happens to be great for customers who need to return something. 

Palio's are made right here in the USA too. :usa2:


----------



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

Cletus said:


> Can't really vote as I've never used a Palio.  Been using an Xi1 for about 4 years. Recently picked up an Xi3 to use while I sent in the Xi1 for sharpening. The Xi3 is a little heavier than the Xi1 but both function the same. I've heard Palios are just as reliable.
> 
> Next ideas for Polls:
> Beads or Litter
> ...


Yeah, dead horse, I know. But it's always good to hear the latest. :biggrin:


----------



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

Chod said:


> Hrm, Why didnt you include the Xi1?
> 
> Xi1 is much better than the Xi2 from my experience.
> 
> Haven't used an Xi3 so therefore I'm abstaining from vote.


No kiddin'? I was under the impression the Xi1 was the entry-level. Any particular reason you prefer the 1?


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I own the cheapest plasticy xikar. I like it well enough, but think if I had it to do all over, I'd go with a Palio. Reason? At least with my cutter, it seems the blades move apart sometimes on their cutting axis, and often produce a hump in the middle of the cut. With the design of the Palio, the blades seem to be on tracks, rendering a perfect cut every time.

BUuuuuuut, the Xikar does stay nicely in my pocket, and won't open and slice my finger off when I reach in to grab it. So maybe buy both? LOL One for the house and one for the road!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Landis, your palio comes open in your pocket and threatens the safety of your fingers?! 

L - O - L Brother :clap2:

I've used a Xikar once, and it cut me. I have no frickin' idea how it cut me, but screw it... Palio's don't cut me. 

Assuming your goal is to cut the cigar and not yourself, you may want to take special consideration of the last 2 posts, Craig. So, the question is, do you think you're as dumb as Magnate, or as dumb as Fivestar? If you're as dumb as Magnate, you want a Palio. Dumb as Fivestar, get the Xikar. (oooh, that rhymed!)

/PWI


----------



## Chod (Aug 5, 2010)

craig_o said:


> No kiddin'? I was under the impression the Xi1 was the entry-level. Any particular reason you prefer the 1?


I am pretty sure the Xi2 is the cheap/value/economical cutter from xikar, while the Xi1 is the proper one. The Xi3 is the newer one which has more shells.


----------



## chaone (Aug 1, 2010)

I just received my new Palio last week. I've cut a thousand cigars with my Xitar and love it. I'm going to give the Palio a workout and see how it does. Time will tell.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Magnate said:


> Landis, your palio comes open in your pocket and threatens the safety of your fingers?!
> 
> L - O - L Brother :clap2:
> 
> ...


LOL! Don't own a Palio, but do they lock closed? That's my concern for pocket carrying, cause I did cut myself on a cheap double blade once reaching in my pocket for my phone!


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

I dont own either. but thanks for this thread because I was curious myself. Though being a hunter/hillbilly/*******/country boy im going to go with palio, just because they offer CAMO CUTTER! that way when im in the woods hunting it dont scare the deer off! LOL

Seriously though, Im getting a camo palio!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Naw, Palio's don't lock closed. 

Are you sure the camo Palio isn't so you can lose it more?


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I've got the cheap Xikar...Xi2, I think?

I'd recommend you choose based on the "action" that you prefer. I bought the Xikar because I thought I would enjoy the spring-loaded-locking action...and I've decided that I'm not that crazy about it. I'm finding myself drooling over Palio's these days.


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

Magnate said:


> Naw, Palio's don't lock closed.
> 
> Are you sure the camo Palio isn't so you can lose it more?


LOL I havent lost my camo zippo yet!:mrgreen:


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

here you go!

Try both for an incredible price!

65 buck shipped for a palio burlwood AND a Xikar Xi3!

If i had the money I would buy them for sure!

XIKAR REDWOOD XI3 CUTTER & PALIO BURLWOOD CUTTER FABULO - eBay (item 220654381254 end time Sep-13-10 14:39:08 PDT)


----------



## chaone (Aug 1, 2010)

What a deal!!


----------



## chaone (Aug 1, 2010)

Do it my way and you can't miss. I have never been cut by a cigar cutter and I carry one every day.


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

craig_o said:


> Palio or Xikar Xi2/Xi3?


im a huge xikar fan but I just recently picked up a palio and I like it too!
I still use my xikars as my every day cutter though.Maybe its just habbit.


----------



## Fia (Jul 13, 2010)

codykrr said:


> I dont own either. but thanks for this thread because I was curious myself. Though being a hunter/hillbilly/*******/country boy im going to go with palio, just because they offer CAMO CUTTER! that way when im in the woods hunting it dont scare the deer off! LOL
> 
> Seriously though, Im getting a camo palio!


Xikar just came out with a digital camo cutter.


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

I have yet to see it. Got a link? I searched and found not one picture.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Fia said:


> Xikar just came out with a digital camo cutter.


Is it made in China as well?:yuck:


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

Im still going with the palio. I have read way to many good things about them as a whole to turn one down. Plus made in AMERICA!! Thats just a plus.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

codykrr said:


> Im still going with the palio. I have read way to many good things about them as a whole to turn one down. Plus made in AMERICA!! Thats just a plus.


Good choice son glad to see you are learning here!:thumb:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Good choice son glad to see you are learning here!:thumb:


Ditto... You won't be sorry Cody. :thumb:


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

I've got a CAO edition Palio, four Xikar's one Cohiba Edition (Gray and Black Xi2)/Noir Xi2/Noir Xi1/Titanium Nitride Spectrum Xi3, an S.T. Dupont Commando Maxijet double guillotine, both of the stainless steel variants of the Montecristo Signature Samurai cutters, a pair of small Davidoff scissors, and a Cuban Crafter's Black nitride Revolucion scissors, a stainless steel Cohiba perfect-cut double guillotine, and a Liga Privada #9 s.s. perfect-cut d.c., and the cutter/s that I find give the best cut amongst my selection is neither the Xikar nor the Palio, nor Dupont, nor Davidoff, but the Montecristo/Altadis Dupont knockoff Samurai Series 1 double guillotine. Not only does it have a pair of the sharpest blades, they also don't operate off of the fulcrum design flaw of the Xikars, nor will any loose tobacco get trapped in the track grooves (absent on the actual Dupont double guillotine, as well as the Altadis/Montecristo knockoff Samurai Serie 1 cutter) which are present in the Palio. Additionally the S.T. Dupont/Altadis double guillotine don't have the learning curve that is apportioned to cigar scissors (due exclusion to the Nat Sherman Tsuge Cutter (wish I had one)).







Pardon the extremely bright cutter, that would be Altadis' Montecristo Signature Series 2 Slim-Line Samurai Double Guillotine cigar cutter.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

The_Smoked_Blade said:


> I've got a CAO edition Palio, four Xikar's one Cohiba Edition (Gray and Black Xi2)/Noir Xi2/Noir Xi1/Titanium Nitride Spectrum Xi3, an S.T. Dupont Commando Maxijet double guillotine, both of the stainless steel variants of the Montecristo Signature Samurai cutters, a pair of small Davidoff scissors, and a Cuban Crafter's Black nitride Revolucion scissors, a stainless steel Cohiba perfect-cut double guillotine, and a Liga Privada #9 s.s. perfect-cut d.c., and the cutter/s that I find give the best cut amongst my selection is neither the Xikar nor the Palio, nor Dupont, nor Davidoff, but the Montecristo/Altadis Dupont knockoff Samurai Series 1 double guillotine. Not only does it have a pair of the sharpest blades, they also don't operate off of the fulcrum design flaw of the Xikars, nor will any loose tobacco get trapped in the track grooves (absent on the actual Dupont double guillotine, as well as the Altadis/Montecristo knockoff Samurai Serie 1 cutter) which are present in the Palio. Additionally the S.T. Dupont/Altadis double guillotine don't have the learning curve that is apportioned to cigar scissors (due exclusion to the Nat Sherman Tsuge Cutter (wish I had one)).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So to answer the original question, do you prefer the Xikar or the Palio? Or do you feel they are even?


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> So to answer the original question, do you prefer the Xikar or the Palio? Or do you feel they are even?


Well I voted even, since both have their pros and cons.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

The_Smoked_Blade said:


> Well I voted even, since both have their pros and cons.


Good deal! :tu


----------



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

I went ahead and ordered the Palio... even if I end up liking a Xikar more, it sounds like it's hard to actually go *wrong* here. Worst case - assuming I have both some day - is that I always have a kickass cigar cutter in my glove box.


----------



## chaone (Aug 1, 2010)

chaone said:


> Do it my way and you can't miss. I have never been cut by a cigar cutter and I carry one every day.


Here's the picture.


----------



## chaone (Aug 1, 2010)

chaone said:


> Here's the picture.


I'll try again...


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

craig_o said:


> I went ahead and ordered the Palio... even if I end up liking a Xikar more, it sounds like it's hard to actually go *wrong* here. Worst case - assuming I have both some day - is that I always have a kickass cigar cutter in my glove box.


Correct... although Xikar is supposed to be introducing two new models soon. Thought they were going to be at IPCPR, but...


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

craig_o said:


> I went ahead and ordered the Palio... even if I end up liking a Xikar more, it sounds like it's hard to actually go *wrong* here. Worst case - assuming I have both some day - is that I always have a kickass cigar cutter in my glove box.


Well if you dont like the palio, I will gladly buy it from you. I see a palio forest camo in my hand VERY soon! (though that burlwood is nice too...decisions...decisions.)

Im just so sick of the POS I have for a cutter now. I got my POS 3 weeks ago(maybe) and its already dull.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

Because of this thread i just went on ebay and bought $34.00 Palio (black) cutter. THANKS! A LOT!

Well i guess i gotta give it a try right? i have a cheapo vector $5 double guillotine cutter. Hopefully the Palio is a huge leap of improvement ill let you guys know.


----------



## Kook (Apr 20, 2010)

shotokun16 said:


> Because of this thread i just went on ebay and bought $34.00 Palio (black) cutter. THANKS! A LOT!
> 
> Well i guess i gotta give it a try right? i have a cheapo vector $5 double guillotine cutter. Hopefully the Palio is a huge leap of improvement ill let you guys know.


Did the same thing. Went on ebay and bought the Palio Burlwood cutter. Tried it out last night and it worked like a charm.


----------



## Chod (Aug 5, 2010)

Just got my Xi1 in the mail.

Like I mentioned earlier, I opted for the Xi1 simply because i liked how it cut and felt in my hand. Keep in mind that the Xi2 is a cheap variation on the Xi1 and the Xi3 uses the exact same blades as the Xi1 and only differs in the outer body.

If you want a exotic handle on your cutter then the Xi3 is your best bet from Xikar, however if you want the same quality but with a plain body (in different colours) get the Xi1 and save yourself 20 - 30$!

Also, buy from a reputable retailer online. (Duh, right?)

Pics included.


----------



## Chod (Aug 5, 2010)

One more thing,

Anyone who has a Xikar cutter, you are entitled to a free leather pouch if you register on their website. Check it out.

*Apologies if it has been mentioned before.


----------



## chaone (Aug 1, 2010)

chaone said:


> I'll try again...


and again


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

some of my lighters,probaly safe to say im a xikar fanatic!



same lighters lil different angle


some of my htf cutters shown are the red havana 2 of my mammoth bones and a chrome xi with a etched tobacco leaf.

The best thing about smoking cigars are the toys you get along the way!


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

and the rest (I really love my xikars)


----------



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

Well I got my Palio in the mail, and I'm pretty impressed so far. I had two slightly too moist cigars today to make up for lost time, and the cut was exceptionally clean, although the cap fired in the opposite direction of the cut both times.

Still, so far so good. Naturally, I'm gonna want a Xikar anyway.


----------



## rmoreno (Jan 5, 2010)

codykrr said:


> I dont own either. but thanks for this thread because I was curious myself. Though being a hunter/hillbilly/*******/country boy im going to go with palio, just because they offer CAMO CUTTER! that way when im in the woods hunting it dont scare the deer off! LOL
> 
> Seriously though, Im getting a camo palio!


*STOP*...Before you make a mistake, you must see the "new" Shade Tobacco Leaf Camo Cutter and the Crypsis Digital Camo Cutter from XIKAR! Both new camo cutters were just released. rmoreno


----------



## Fia (Jul 13, 2010)

rmoreno said:


> *STOP*...Before you make a mistake, you must see the "new" Shade Tobacco Leaf Camo Cutter and the Crypsis Digital Camo Cutter from XIKAR! Both new camo cutters were just released. rmoreno


The digital camo is very nice!


----------



## rmoreno (Jan 5, 2010)

Fia said:


> The digital camo is very nice!


Big Jon, good to see you in New Orleans! Camo cutters should be a big hit on the islands...3D Mayan even bigger! rmoreno


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

rmoreno said:


> *STOP*...Before you make a mistake, you must see the "new" Shade Tobacco Leaf Camo Cutter and the Crypsis Digital Camo Cutter from XIKAR! Both new camo cutters were just released. rmoreno


I understand you work for Xikar and all but why would you call it a mistake?

It is a fact that Palio is a quality cutter just like the Xikar is. It is a fact that Palio's customer service is not second to anyones. So what exactly is the mistake here? :noidea:


----------



## rmoreno (Jan 5, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> I understand you work for Xikar and all but why would you call it a mistake?
> 
> It is a fact that Palio is a quality cutter just like the Xikar is. It is a fact that Palio's customer service is not second to anyones. So what exactly is the mistake here? :noidea:


My apology...not a mistake, just passing along some new information!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

rmoreno said:


> My apology...not a mistake, just passing along some new information!


It's all good. We all love our certain brands and stick by them regardless. 

I use a Palio (personal preference) and when asked that is what I recommend but I always tell people that Xikar is also a good cutter if that is what they have decided on. IMO their is no right or wrong between the two. Just what an individual prefers.


----------



## rmoreno (Jan 5, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> It's all good. We all love our certain brands and stick by them regardless.
> 
> I use a Palio (personal preference) and when asked that is what I recommend but I always tell people that Xikar is also a good cutter if that is what they have decided on. IMO their is no right or wrong between the two. Just what an individual prefers.


I agree 100%. I appreciate the positive response, it's all about choices!


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Team Fuente said:


> some of my lighters,probaly safe to say im a xikar fanatic!


I love Xikar lighters. They look awesome. I have not tried a Xikar cutter yet, would love to try one eventually and see how they perform.


----------



## Fia (Jul 13, 2010)

rmoreno said:


> Big Jon, good to see you in New Orleans! Camo cutters should be a big hit on the islands...3D Mayan even bigger! rmoreno


I agree. Some of the retailers are already sending out pics of the Mayan 3D to their email list to see who wants to order one. I think the Military will like the digi camo. It will be a really big hit once that NEX hurdle is cleared!:nod:


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

I keep hearing of this "digital camo" Xikar cutter thats coming out, and yet I cant seem to find a picture of it. Anyone got a picture?


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

Aficionado82 said:


> I love Xikar lighters. They look awesome. I have not tried a Xikar cutter yet, would love to try one eventually and see how they perform.


I love all of them with the exception of the polymer plastic handles. imo its worth the 20 bucks to go metal


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

I've never owned a Xikar but I've been 100% satisified with my Palio.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

jtree26 said:


> I've never owned a Xikar but I've been 100% satisified with my Palio.


Same. Chopped off 5-cigars already with my original palio black and absolutely love the clean cut


----------



## Fia (Jul 13, 2010)

codykrr said:


> I keep hearing of this "digital camo" Xikar cutter thats coming out, and yet I cant seem to find a picture of it. Anyone got a picture?


Here is a pic of the one you are asking about but please forgive if its not the best quality picture.


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

Fia said:


> Here is a pic of the one you are asking about but please forgive if its not the best quality picture.


Goooda!


----------

